# R.I.P lil field mouse



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

ok, I know I shouldn't, but I'm a sucker for an animal in distress..

We work on a farm, and a little field mouse was in front of one of our cars, just walking in circles. I picked it up by its tail, lowered it onto my hand and it bit me!

I got a box- bought it inside and it was just lying down, panting- so we agreed it would be best to put it out of its misery.

RIP lil field mouse xxx

- p.s. it hasn't broken my skin :2thumb: phew!


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Aww, R.I.P little mouse *

*Glad you haven't contracted any mouse disease btw :lolsign:*


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, me too! My oh had a right go at me!


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

i think lil field mice are very cute..
we live in the country and get a few!..

R.I.P little one..


----------



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

im the same any animal im a complete sucker for! RIP lil field mouse


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

RTP little field mouse. I found a dead one last week and it looked so sweet even tho it was dead.


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Turns out I haven't had a tetnus booster for 21 years! so the nurse has jabbed me today, ouch :devil:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

Durhamchance said:


> Turns out I haven't had a tetnus booster for 21 years! so the nurse has jabbed me today, ouch :devil:


:lol2: lucky you! and you work on a farm? :lol2: you are bloody lucky

and R.I.P lil field mouse


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

Aww 
R.I.P. lil mouse.
eace:


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

R.i.p


----------

